# What can you see from your window?



## Minish (Jul 23, 2008)

Yay! More stalkerish threads from yours truly.

What can you see from your window, right at this minute. If you're not in a room with a window for some reason, go look in some other room, etc.

I can see the train track, and the gates that cut it off from our garden, and our neighbours' garden and where I chucked some fish once o_o. I can also see weird really tall grass over the tracks, and lovely purple flowers, and yellow flowers, and a huge tree that looks like it's trying to eat itself. :D Maybe it's a humongous bush or something. And I can see the Maltings, a huge old factory that's disused now. It's really old and pretty, and loads of windows are smashed, and it's got lovely design. But it's going to be changed into some sort of shoppingpaloozarama or something. ;_;

Oh, and the sky. :D A dullish blue, not really any clouds.

What about _youuu_?


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm on a desktop computer in our spare room and from the window I can see a ton of houses, some hills, some fields, some horses in the fields and the sea. 

From my bedroom I can see our garden and not a lot else.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2008)

Trees, fences, houses, clothes line, yards....and it's raining


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm at my aunt's house and from the window in front of me I can see the fence that keeps the dogs from running off, a few trees, the river, and across the river to the Air Force base.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 23, 2008)

My back garden, and a tree way off in the distance. And the hedge blocking the view of my neighbour's garden and the field behind my house.

And the conservatory, which is through some French windows just next to the computer desk.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 23, 2008)

From my front window I can see the front garden, a little green caravan, the washing line which has lots of pink stuff on it, the neighbour's garden and a lot of trees. Behind the trees I can see a hill called the Dod.

From my back window I can see part of our roof, part of the neighbour's roof, our back garden, telephone wires, the bird table, the back door, a bunch of prayer flags my dad hung up and a wire fence. Behind the fence is a big field with cows and sheep in it, then some big hills quite far away and a valley full of trees. If I look round to the right I can see more distant fields and the sunset.

Hey, there's a cat in the front garden.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 23, 2008)

A row of houses. XD And sky.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 23, 2008)

Just some crappy cinderblock stairs and some bush/small tree things. My room is in the basement. :B


----------



## Jolty (Jul 23, 2008)

A few cars, trees, dead grass, chav houses, the white house (no not the real one), a streetlight or 2, some chavs aaaand the burnt house


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 23, 2008)

A bunch of houses. And the sky. And lots of clouds. And a tree or two.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 23, 2008)

Sky, clouds, houses, two schools, pylons, wires, train track, road, trees, grass, tarmac, etc.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2008)

The sky, an itallian restaurant, and the occasional person walking to the restaurant or passing through.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 24, 2008)

My air conditioner. And some light. The air is attached to the window, so it takes up a lot of space and I can't really see much. And I usually have the blinds closed, so all I see pretty much is just that. Or, if it's night, nothing at all.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 24, 2008)

This weird guy with a telescope...


----------



## Altmer (Jul 24, 2008)

Houses, more houses, a school, houses, streets, people, houses...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 24, 2008)

Lessee...

The nice big hospital right opposite my house, houses to the left and right, a couple of trees, cars going past, the occasional person. And the nice blue sky, lots of wispy clouds, seagulls flying about.


----------



## @lex (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, since it's dark, I can only see the dark trees pointing to the deep blue sky. And the white rails of my balcony.


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 25, 2008)

Trees. Most likely spruce and red cedar.

And if I look really hard, the outline of a mountain some miles away.


----------



## octobr (Jul 25, 2008)

A tree.

And ... more of that same tree. It's got pears on it.

Wait! If I stretch out my neck like some sort of giraffe boy I can see a roof.


----------



## 87 (Jul 25, 2008)

A few cars, Jimmy Hoffa, the usual.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 25, 2008)

My road, lots of trees, lots of houses, our front garden/drive. And cars. I live in a coul-de-sac or however you spell it.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 25, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I'm on a desktop computer in our spare room and from the window I can see a ton of houses, some hills, some fields, *some horses in the fields* and the sea.
> 
> From my bedroom I can see our garden and not a lot else.


You have no idea how jealous I am ):

I live in the city. Across the street and to the left is a special ed high school. Then there's houses, cars, a few trees not too far off. And a "do not enter" sign. And the dome of a church. And a senior house, right behind the high school, from my point of view. Looking straight ahead, I see a street that ends in front of my house, to the right a hill at which I am at the bottom of, and to the left a street that I used to live on, that intersects the street I live on now. Boring...


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

Right now in my living room I see trees, people in their front yard, grass, houses, the purdy sky, and power lines. Good ol' Illinois :D


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

My patio.
My grill.
My tire swing.
My little bro's playhouse thing. 
Grass.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jul 25, 2008)

Houses across the street, and the two trees in my front yard are kind of obscuring the view... Not much else.


----------



## AuraWulf (Jul 26, 2008)

trees,path,buildings a kid just stacked it on his bike. *laughs*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 26, 2008)

Sky, tree, fence, part of my house, backyard, and dirt. Very normal.


----------

